# Target, anyone? 2013



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Target just opened some stores here in Canada in the last few months, I took a stroll through the one here last week and wasn't all that impressed with the selection overall or the prices. I wasn't looking for halloween items and I didn't see any.(I would have remembered!)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I love Target. It's definitely my favorite department store, but they need to get a move on with the Halloween decor lol


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Kids aren't in school yet here. So no halloween there until after the I rest week of school at least. The back to school crap gets cleared away and halloween comes out slowly


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah, our targets don't start halloween until another week or so...gotta get the monsters back in school.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Once the little buggers go back to school, Target should hopefully get going on the Halloween merchandise (sloooowly).


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Our Target had totally remodeled to make way for one end of the store to be all groceries. Seems like the other departments are smaller. Nothing Halloween yet. I hope that they still have the huge seasonal area they always have had in the past.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Our Targets haven't started yet either. It's worth the wait though, the super target near me usually has a dozen aisles devoted to Halloween.


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch (Aug 30, 2013)

If what I saw at work is accurate, all Target stores are required to have there Halloween displays set up between September 9-15. So it should be another two weeks at the most.


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Last year our target didnt have anything out until around the middle of September. They lagged really bad. I had purchased most of my stuff by the time they put it out. Also, they have good deals on string lights, so it kinda stinks they put it out so late, because then we wait to do our lights until they have them. They're something like $3 a box.. pretty good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We were in Target last night picking up paper goods for the house and the back to school stuff was still filling the aisles. Didn't look like anything was being cleared out yet so who knows maybe Sept. 15 is about right for them. I actually had a dream about them last night, probably prompted by going there, that I noticed them clearing stuff off the shelves with lots of carts lined up and being filled for pushing to the back, and the mdse in the carts was halloween. I was rushing over to the carts to see what I could pull out of them that I wanted. Don't remember anything else just that.

BTW I am serious about having that dream last night. Funny how the mind works.

Being the beginning of Labor Day weekend I had also checked their website and noticed the item I want to order for halloween from them online seemed now available. I'll probably order it later today. I'm not a fan of ordering items from Target or Walmart for example online but when they say not in stores I figure I have no choice.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Dulcet Jones said:


> Target just opened some stores here in Canada in the last few months, I took a stroll through the one here last week and wasn't all that impressed with the selection overall or the prices. I wasn't looking for halloween items and I didn't see any.(I would have remembered!)


Agreed. That seems to be the general consensus up here. They're dealing with different distributers and just don't seem to have the buying power up here. And everytime we've been so far, things have looked really picked over. Nothing like the Target's we visited in the states.

Just was at Target yesterday an still all school supplies here too.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

When I asked they said the week of sept 15, too  come onnnnn


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I just went to Target. They had an orange and black little girl's outfit with candy corn on it. But that was about it. No actual Halloween decor or anything.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Kids were back in school on Monday here. I'm hoping Labor Day weekend is the magic turning point for the straggling stores here.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Greenewitch said:


> Our Target had totally remodeled to make way for one end of the store to be all groceries. Seems like the other departments are smaller. Nothing Halloween yet. I hope that they still have the huge seasonal area they always have had in the past.


Our Target is a Super Target as well and it has a large seasonal section, so hopefully you're safe!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Our schools began the 19th, and some other districts around here began before that I think. Still no Halloween yet.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I asked our SuperTarget today when stuff will be put out. She said they had things in the back and anticipated the displays going up within the next week or so. She kept emphasizing that it would be soon, very soon! LOL


----------



## thomasraven (Jun 27, 2013)

I was at the super Target in Burbank Saturday and all they had out were a handful of endcaps. The back to school merch was still filling their seasonal section. At least they had the Candy Corn and Pumpkin Spice M&Ms.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think after Labor Day seems to be a general rule for non-craft stores in general. Stores will have bits & pieces out, end caps, paper goods, from Dollar Tree to Walmart, but it really isn't until after Labor Day that they ramp up the Halloween stuff. Which is better than nothing but then by mid October they'll have their Christmas stuff out too. The only good thing about that is the lights.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mid-September.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Got to clearance lawn chairs and school supplies...I figure one more week before they start bringing it out


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If the website is any indication, it seems that they are going to have _very_ little new merchandise this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> If the website is any indication, it seems that they are going to have _very_ little new merchandise this year.


Awesome...I spend too much there, so that'll save me some pennies


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Stopped by my local Target today and very odd thing is that they cleared out all the school supplies/summer stuff already.... the whole "seasonal" area was clear. I cant see them keeping it clear until Sept 15th? Odd..... idk!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Most of the Back to School stuff is already cleared and condensed with the remaining Summer items. However, the open seasonal area is now fill with economy sized merchandise, i.e. paper towels, fruit snacks, juice, etc.


----------



## Halloweenhead (Aug 15, 2009)

I was at my local Target on Saturday, August 31st, and there was already a lot of pet costumes on an endcap in the main aisle. On the other side of that aisle, on the other endcap, there were some Halloween dog treats, toys, etc. Aside from a little candy, that's all I've seen at Target. The seasonal area still has lawn and garden, back to school and bulk items. Can't wait until it is all on display, but I do remember being disappointed last year. Most of the items seemed very cheap, nothing too special. Seems like it's been that way for the last few years or more. I remember Target's Halloween selection from a decade ago...there used to be so much good stuff to choose from it was crazy! I may be going to Target tonight, if anyone wants pics of the pet items, I can post them later.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I know, last year I know people mentioned that Target was disappointing. The last few years, its been the SAME stuff. Nothing new accept a few small things. I remember last year it was 98% all the same stuff as the previous year. Whats the point in that?! Maybe if we all tweet target next year in July about how we want new items, and enough people tweet, they will listen. 

Our Target doesn't start until early October. Back to school is out for two months!

I did see Glades fall line of scented home products.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

By the time Target gets stocked up, the devil will be dancing in my empty pockets...with a 9 foot grand, a 10 piece band, and a 12 girl chorus line...etc etc etc


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

As a former Traget team-member, they USUALLY start around the first weekend in September and should take about a week to get everything set up, even though Halloween merchandise starts shipping in August - go figure, LOL.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

adam said:


> I did see Glades fall line of scented home products.


I like some of the Glade sprays for Halloween, and Christmas, but I hate they always have to change stuff every single year. Can't they ever keep the same spray / same design every year? For instance, last year, I really liked that Maple Pumpkin, and I bought a bunch of them even for other times of the year, but now this year the closest one to that is Pumpkin Spice. Now, is that a different smelling spray, or is it really the same one with a different name? Glade


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

The last really good year for Target was in 2009. Even then, once stuff hit the shelves the good stuff was gone and that was it. It seems that overall this year has been a disappointment and I don't see Target changing that for me. Retailers aren't rushing to get Halloween out on shelves and even if it is out mid October, you still have people walking by the section shouting "ugh Halloween already" I don't get it. Even then there are more aisles of Christmas stuff over Halloween stuff. I think this is starting to be a sign of Halloween being a overlooked holiday.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Official Target Halloween 2013 Picture Thread*

Post all pictures from Target here of their Halloween Merchandise.
I usually start this thread every year myself. 

No pics from my local Targets, but will check some after the weekend in my area.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My local Target has Na Da. Just barely started clearance of school supplies.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> My local Target has Na Da. Just barely started clearance of school supplies.


Give it some time, beautifulnightmare.

Most Targets start setting up the second weekend in September.
But not all of them. As a former team member, I know for a fact it depends on
the district manager to let the local stores know when to start setting up for Halloween,
even though merchandise starts arriving through logistics in mid-August.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

went to the super target in wichita on monday and they didnt have anything but cards and some fall theme candy out.. forgot to stroll through the pets section to see if they had anything there or not. but i did get me a bag of the pumpkin spice m&m's and another large (or venti if you will) pumpkin spice frappe while i was there.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Went to Target tonight (Canada). They continue to seem incapable of stocking their shelves completely up here - they probably had 8 aisles of Halloween stuff (including a pose and stay skeleton for $40Can) but they were likely only about 25% full with no one stocking and not many shoppers. Huge signage announcing their Halloween department all over the store, but so disappointing when you get there.

The most unusual things they had were probably these exclusive giant foam wigs - looks like they've got displays for about 12, but only had 3. Took a couple random photos.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Same here...not much on the shelves yet.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Both of my Targets are still in Back to School mode as of tonight - not even started clearing the shelves.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I've scored some nice resin gargoyles at Target in the past few years. They normally have a few neat things but as mentioned, they are the last in terms of putting things out and I'll have most of my local Halloween shopping done by then. Hoping stuff hits the shelves next week. I'm on vacation and need someplace new to go!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone and I were just at our Target last Tuesday and we were annoyed. No Halloween what so ever to speak of other then pets and cards. There werent any Halloween candies put out either. We will give it another two weeks before we try again. GRRRR


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

went to the "local target" (~1hr drive) ... nothing :-(

amk


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea our target just literally started. Mostly just candy. They can take several weeks to get everything out. I don't bother until the first week of October because it can take them THAT long!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Heading out to Target tomorrow to see what's in store


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't been to my target store for a couple of days. If what you're all saying is true I will be in for a very busy night of stocking shelves over the next couple of nights...though that isn't really different then any other night.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Target has the "food" section done. Lots of candy and what not. Whole end full of the monster cereals, and when you buy 3 boxes you get a recipe book free.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped by mine by work earlier this week. They had probably 1/2 aisle of costumes, several empty shelving units lined in skeleton paper & tons of candy. Lots of potential!

I was mainly looking to find the Pumpkin Spice M&Ms. I got them along with the white chocolate Candy Corn M&Ms. FYI - NOT diet friendly.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ours had costumes and candy. There are these crazy over exaggerated foam hats/hairdos. I wonder if this is going to be a "thing" this year.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Still school supplies, no halloween yet. They still are pushing the summer graden stuff. 6 weeks and still no halloween. I am not happy.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went into the one near me today and nothing but clearance school and garden stuff and a whole lot of empty shelves. At the rate their moving I'm thinking they'll be stocking mostly Christmas. I'm sure I would have walked out with more stuff that I'm running out of room for. In my eyes I see it as a money savings. In theirs they should see it as money lost. I'm sure I'm not the only one that ends up going elsewhere.


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch (Aug 30, 2013)

I was told today that my store has several more days of flexing school supplies before we go full into Halloween. I am not happy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, if I remember correctly, Target was the last store in our area last year to have their Halloween merchandise out.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have seen virtually nothing so far (one store had zip, while the other had maybe half an aisle besides the two endcaps). Did someone here not say that the 15th (today) was Target's deadline for getting all of the Halloween items out? Nice to see that the managers care so much...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was in one Target last night and they had started putting stuff out but only about half.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was in my Target last night, and nothing yet except cards, pet items, candy, food items like baking goods. But, I've spent lots of money already this year at other places. That's been mostly Homegoods and Michaels.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Target Pictures 2013 Display*

Our Target is stocked.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

More pictures.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

]


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> View attachment 170970
> 
> 
> View attachment 170971


Some of your photos aren't showing up. As for Target....It's about darn time!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

A few more from Target


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

no tombstones this year? bummer.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> A few...


They look to be almost all foam ones this time around... Whyyyyyyyy?!

Thanks for the photos. Most in this area have not even _started_ setup


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

i really dig those laterns!!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

You are awesome! We don't have any of that out at our Targets yet. I'm going to get those bleeding skull candles and maybe some of the bat decals but as for the rest, I will be waiting until Nov. 1.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> They look to be almost all foam ones this time around... Whyyyyyyyy?!
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Most in this area have not even _started_ setup


Garth, rest easy, They have the heavier tombstonens, one similar to last years that had the small gargoyle on it and a bigger Griffin statue than what they usually have....I'll try and post pic later if I can find my camera


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Garth, rest easy, They have the heavier tombstonens, one similar to last years that had the small gargoyle on it and a bigger Griffin statue than what they usually have....I'll try and post pic later if I can find my camera


Oh, really? I wonder why they do not have those on the website. Thanks for the heads-up, Scatterbrains.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photos! I've been eyeing the wolf skull online every so often debating what to do so appreciated your doing the video. Not sure what I think about the prop in the video now....or what to do about it. Not really crazy with the sound track or the operating noise it makes. Really do love the look of it though. Hmmm. I also thought from the website that this was only going to be available online. Surprise! If I do get it I would much rather not spend the money on shipping, so knowing it's in the stores is very helpful. $15 online.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love, love, LOVE that JUMBO JOL - TOT bucket!!! My Target only has it in black and I was secretly wishing that they had it in traditional orange but just hadn't put it out yet. Thanks so much for posting this pic....I'm off to the other Target to find it!!! Before I go, I have a few pics to add ...




Small and Medium sized Halloween containers...from cute to Halloween chic!

I got the smaller version:




For all you Star Wars fans! Isn't Yoda the cutest TOTer??




Cute pumpkin "pins"! 




Jumbo JOL bucket with handle! Only 6 bucks. I didn't get it because I would like one in orange.



JOL Dog Bowl - $2! I can't believe I didn't get one for my little pooch!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

This guy is about 19" tall










This guy is about 15" tall


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The tombstone looks essentially the same as last year's, but I don't remember the gargoyle having white eyes (better now, I think). I am very fond of the griffin (as well as the fleurs-de-lis in the corner). Thanks, Scatterbrains.

Thank you for the pics, mb24. At least a couple of the black containers are coming home with me...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh boy. I see a lot of things I want this year. Last year, there really wasn't anything that grabbed me. 
Thank you for posting the pictures!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Oh boy. I see a lot of things I want this year. Last year, there really wasn't anything that grabbed me.


It's weird that they have such nice items, yet so few are shown on the website... Last year, they had tons of things up well before this month, but they only have four pages this time around


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

They also have a lot of Edgar Allan Poe things. I went yesterday and they barely had anything out. I got a heavy tombstone that says Nevermore on it. They also have dish towels that say Once upon a midnight dreary and a Raven inside a bird cage that has red light up eyes and bird sounds. I have got to have all of this EAP stuff. Thanks for the pics, I wonder why target is so slow at getting it out this year


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I've noticed that some things said online only, too, and found them at my store. I wasn't too impressed with the sound tracks of either the skull or the owl. I wish the owl just "hooted." The movement of the skull is better than what I thought. I'm hoping maybe the sound can be clipped. 

Here are a few pictures of other stuff.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

and


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Owl Plates... plastic, but sort of subtle and neat.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have 4 Targets within reasonable driving distance from me and only 1 had anything Halloween besides candy. I have been stalking them for weeks because I was trying to get one of those great big blowmold jack o lantern candy buckets. I found one today and I am thrilled. I just love that thing! They only had 2.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

mb24 said:


> I love, love, LOVE that JUMBO JOL - TOT bucket!!! My Target only has it in black and I was secretly wishing that they had it in traditional orange but just hadn't put it out yet. Thanks so much for posting this pic....I'm off to the other Target to find it!!! Before I go, I have a few pics to add ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might check a different Target. I wanted the orange one last year so bad but didn't get one before they sold out. But today I scored one. It took me 4 targets to find one and they only had 2 orange and 2 black. I LOVE how big they are and how thick the plastic is. The orange one definitely reminds me of my childhood trick or treating.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> or no glitter and in a cage
> View attachment 171101


I had every intention of buying the crow, but unless it looks better in person, I doubt that I will be grabbing one (looks almost as realistic as that stupid 'Perfect Polly' bird).

Those stake lights, on the other hand, seem to be a very good buy.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: they have a $30 stone that's heavier that says times up..haven't seen that in any pics yet


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> This guy is about 19" tall


Scatterbrains - do you remember the price of the gryphon? He is AWESOME!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW! Thanks Hollow! My Target hasn't put out anything yet but candy.  I really wanted to see what they were selling and you captured it, even with the prices. That was _almost_ like shopping online. lol Now I'm anxious for my Target to get crackin' and stock their stuff. I know it's in their stock room!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

The gryphon was $25, he's really heavy too. I grabbed one today, there was only one at my local Target, but I'm going to try to get a second one at the Target by work this week. It's the sorta thing I think should be gotten in pairs. Made me think of the Haunted Mansion!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> BTW: they have a $30 stone that's heavier that says times up..haven't seen that in any pics yet


This one? http://www.target.com/p/plaster-tombstone-gray-28/-/A-14564137#prodSlot=medium_1_4&term=tombstone



HexMe said:


> The gryphon was $25, he's really heavy too.


That is a spectacular price. Lots of little resin figures are nearly that much...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HexMe said:


> The gryphon was $25, he's really heavy too. I grabbed one today, there was only one at my local Target, but I'm going to try to get a second one at the Target by work this week. It's the sorta thing I think should be gotten in pairs. Made me think of the Haunted Mansion!


Thanks HexMe! Yeah, $25 is a great price if he is as large as similar statues they have offered in the past. I agree with you that he, too, should be displayed in pairs. I would love to have a pair for the top of my entry columns this year. Went by several Targets here in Va. and just candy and a few children's costumes - nothing decorative yet. UUGGHHHHH


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's my Griff:


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

OH! I want two of those gryphons right now !! LOL. Thanks for posting the pic, HexMe. He does look sizeable enough for where I want to display them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> OH! I want two of those gryphons right now !! LOL.


You can try wiggling your nose, but I doubt that it will work...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> This one? http://www.target.com/p/plaster-tombstone-gray-28/-/A-14564137#prodSlot=medium_1_4&term=tombstone
> 
> 
> 
> That is a spectacular price. Lots of little resin figures are nearly that much...


yes, That one


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> yes, That one


To be honest, the griffin seems to be more worth the cost. The tombstone is not bad, but a little too caricature-like and not as nice as some of their others (and HomeGoods' stones).


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> You can try wiggling your nose, but I doubt that it will work...


sure hasn't yet, dang it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Everyone's in the wrong Target thread. The other one has tons of pictures.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

creepyhomemaker said:


> You might check a different Target. I wanted the orange one last year so bad but didn't get one before they sold out. But today I scored one. It took me 4 targets to find one and they only had 2 orange and 2 black. I LOVE how big they are and how thick the plastic is. The orange one definitely reminds me of my childhood trick or treating.


Good advice, I'll definitely go tomorrow. I ended up not going to another Target after all. This is definitely a cool item. I didn't see them last year!! I would have gotten one then.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This is going to sound silly, but is Target carrying the Fisher Price Little People Halloween sets this year? Ours in Vegas used to display them near the treat bag items and Halloween candy; DVDs, etc.

I really want to get one or both of them for my son, but I don't want to pay so much ordering direct from FP's site, and eBay is even worse. I can't get there till the 27th, but don't want to bother if they're not even carrying them.

Thanks!


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

I went to Target today (again) too see if they put out anything and nothing! They are the sloooest and last to putout Halloween stuff! Thanks for sharing these pics with us!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> This is going to sound silly, but is Target carrying the Fisher Price Little People Halloween sets this year? Thanks!





Dana Dark said:


> I went to Target today (again) too see if they put out anything and nothing! They are the sloooest and last to putout Halloween stuff! Thanks for sharing these pics with us!


LairMistress, I went back through my pictures and didn't see any. I saw the Lego witches, matchbox cars and mini halloween barbie, but no Little People. Ours isn't 100% there yet, so many soon? 

Dana, you are very welcome.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> . . . I'm hoping maybe the sound can be clipped . . .


I can do that!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013 Pictures


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013 Pictures


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw a couple things in those pics that weren't out here yet, like that reaper skull. I wonder how it compares, other than 1/2 the price, to the fire reaper at KMart


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

now... gotta be patient about going to Target. I cant wait to go shopping there for Halloween!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

mb24 said:


> I love, love, LOVE that JUMBO JOL


Mb24, they have both green and orange this year. I'm crossing my fingers you find your orange one.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The skull is decent a little bit not to my taste for the sound, though.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the photos. Have not been to Target here. I need to check out the wolf. But like Ghost of Spookie said, not sure about the sound. we'll see......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I see WAY too much stuff that I want here lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I cant wait to go shopping there for Halloween!


At the rate that they are going, it will be fully set up on the night of, so you just might want to take your statement literally...


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't find the Jumbo JOL bucket, but I DID find these cuties:

Cabbage Patch Kids Mini Babies dressed in Halloween costumes! I bought the "cat" and the "witch" but they also have a "fairy":


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> Mb24, they have both green and orange this year. I'm crossing my fingers you find your orange one.
> 
> 
> Green too??? I am sooo excited! I went to the other Target at lunch and they only had empty aisles!!! Not one JOL bucket. I was thinking of going back to the Target that has the black ones and just asking if they have the orange in the back. Thanks!


----------



## crodaba1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I actually work at Target as one the guys who sets up all these displays. All stores set Halloween this week. So check out your Target throughout the week. As for why the website doesn't have the same things, the website is run by a different warehouse and doesn't carry the same things as the stores.


----------



## savannahclarke (Aug 7, 2013)

The stupid foam wig display was upsetting to me. The display takes up so much Halloween space! I can't imagine anyone buying them, so dumb.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

What happened to the Target Halloween 2013 thread I started?

It's gone now 

I am one sad clown...


----------



## crodaba1 (Sep 16, 2013)

What's the kicker for those wigs is the price. They are $15-25 a piece. I was joking with someone today how in a month they will all go clearance


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Target 2013 Buckets


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> What happened to the Target Halloween 2013 thread I started?
> 
> It's gone now
> 
> I am one sad clown...


Hi Joker. I searched for Target 2013 PICTURES and didn't see anything put up in the search engine. Sorry. Did yours already set up, too? .


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the item number for the large gryphon statue?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

savannahclarke said:


> The stupid foam wig display was upsetting to me. The display takes up so much Halloween space! I can't imagine anyone buying them, so dumb.


I can; Carrot Top will be eyeing up the wigs and planning how he can work each of them into his routine


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My Target is still stocking things. They DID have the Griffin however, so I decided to pick it up. I'll try to post pictures soon.


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's the tag on the bottom of the griffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

The big pumpkin buckets are hands down awesome. They are made by General Foam company and huge!!!! The kicker is they are only 6.00 each.


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't believe my Target on Long Island still had their back-to-school stuff out, NO HINT of Halloween yet!! WTF? Unbelievable. It's mid-September and it seems most Targets are on "target".....Also my Spirit had all their props not even plugged in! What is wrong with these people!?


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!! I typically love what they put out! I'm very into the owl & EAP stuff...so I'm excited to check it all out. I'll have to stop back in this week, I went there a week ago and all they had out was one little end cap of Halloween baking stuff, and an end cap of Halloween pet outfits & treats. 

I'm really diggin' that Nevermore tombstone too!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE:

Multiple thread have been started regarding this subject, and to prevent confusion, they have been merged into this one master thread. This is to make sure all of the discussions and photos concerning this venue are easy to find for everyone. 

We do this for other threads as well when there are multiple ones started, otherwise it can get REALLY confusing trying to find the thread you saw someone mention that one prop you're trying to find and all you can remember is the store...


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> View attachment 171151
> 
> View attachment 171152
> 
> View attachment 171153


OMG! which Target were these at? LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Now, I know how joker feels.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have GOTS to get me one of those big ole pumpkins!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

love this!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to Target yesterday and saw the griffins - two of them! But, I didn't get them....and I couldn't sleep last night, LOL. So, first thing this a.m., I was out the door...










And I decided the resin gargoyle tombstone wasn't too cutesy in person, so I got that as well ($12). I had a coupon for $5 off, so in my mind, the gargoyle was only a $7 expenditure.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too, picked up a pair of the gryphon statues and am so excited!! The one store I went to with the item number said they didn't have any in stock. Guest Services pulled them up in the computer and told me which store had two so I called and asked them to hold them for me - the lady said she had just put them on the shelf but would take them up front with my name on them....SCORE!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I went this morning and they finally started to put things out, I got my purple and orange mini lights. So that's done.

Also got the two Halloween JOL buckets, one black and one orange. $6 each very happy I found those.

Got my Halloween tissues and napkins from Bounty, I just need to find the paper towels.

Could not find the ghost soap. 

Also got the JOL dog bowl as well. My puppy loves that. I may go back and get the Gargoyle tombstone. I saw the Griffin and its very cool, I am trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I will be going to Target tomorrow, whether I had planned to or not. An online-only set of black and white dinnerware that I ordered recently arrived broken (the website will not give me the option of exchanging it for another, as I had intended to do, so why waste the time and put up with the hassle of mailing it back for a return that I can do in the store?). Guess that I will see if they have any Halloween items out now that I will have a little extra money...


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, went again today for the third day in a row... Lol they think I'm crazy. Still nothing out except for candy and costumes but they were setting up the black fixtures so I will probably go again Friday


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Like I mentioned in another Target thread I bought the only griffin at the first store I went to. But they simply must be had in pairs so I went to the store by work today in search of a second. They were JUST unpacking the decorations. The man took two griffins out and I scurried over and snatched one up and scurried away. I'm a very happy girl! I wonder if each store is only getting 2? That's all they had room for on the shelves but that can't be right. They must have more in the back right?

Anyway, it's a little appalling that they're only just now putting out Halloween decor.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Downtown Seattle Target started stocking, but they've only got about half of their stuff out- no gargoyles/griffins, no resin tombstones (just foam), and a few of the animated props. The wolf was pretty annoying, sound was bad and the noise it made as it bounced on the shelf was distracting. Same thing for the skull. The crow in a cage is about robin size. They had a good selection of indoor/outdoor lights. The mummy hand had a really loud motor noise which detracted greatly from the prop. 

The floor manager says they'll stock the rest in a week or so, once they move some more of the summer clearance stuff. I can't wait for the "Nevermore" tombstone!


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch (Aug 30, 2013)

My store finally had some things on the shelf, but it is still largely summer and back to school. Mostly candy, kids costumes, and some of those hollow plastic pumpkins. No craft pumpkins as of yet, unfortunately for me.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't shop target anymore because of the things they openly stand for


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gotta have that Nevermore tombstone!!


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

My local stores have only managed to get candy and treats out so far. It's really annoying!
I've been checking the stores since the start of this month and it seems every week Halloween is creeping out on the shelves, but it shouldn't be like that. It should be all or nothing. 
You know the second to last week of October the Christmas stuff will be out in full force and they won't drag they're feet about that.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Was surprised to see our Target last weekend still had back to school stuff out instead of Halloween, as if school is somehow more important than Halloween!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I stopped in this morning and used my two $5 gift cards I had gotten recently for buying certain items and picked up the Animated Wolf Skull (15.00), two Adult Giant Eyeball masks--but will use them for eyeball signage in my haunt (4.00 ea), and 3 of the street signs from their Dollar Bin area. They had two griffins that I wanted to pick up then but will go back for later this morning hoping they will still be there. They are really nice. 

Here's a few other things I saw that were pretty nice: the ladies capes in red, black and white netting (30.00). Nice and long. Reminded me of the ones on GR's site. The adult skeleton and devil appendages were nice (35.00). There was a ladies cocktail witch hat I was impressed with (8.00). The mummy bowling ball set (10.00) was nice for a carnival arcade game. The animated bat candy dish was cute although one didn't work and the other one worked but only one wing moved properly. Probably kids playing with it. Other nice stuff in the serveware area. 

Some fun stuff in the Dollar Bin area too. They had some nice party invites, 8 ct. I saw 3 designs. They had colored lenticulars. The street signs were fun. Sall foam pumpkins and somewhat larger glitter foam pumpkins. A giant GID skull. Surprised at how thick the the plastic was. It was a flat door/wall hanger. If you bought a skeleton dog this year, there's GID dog poop (yep, dog poop). GID machette. 

Well here's hoping the griffins are still there. Off to find out.


Success! Feel a sense of relief if these were the only two in the store until they get restocked. Come September I'm so tired of running back and forth to stores to see ehat they have in. And while some stores have staff that will be helpful if you call them, a lot of time it's hard to know for sure theymhave checked everywhere particularly if you don't have a SKU and are relying on description alone.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> MOD NOTE:
> 
> Multiple thread have been started regarding this subject, and to prevent confusion, they have been merged into this one master thread. This is to make sure all of the discussions and photos concerning this venue are easy to find for everyone.
> 
> We do this for other threads as well when there are multiple ones started, otherwise it can get REALLY confusing trying to find the thread you saw someone mention that one prop you're trying to find and all you can remember is the store...



OK, thanks Frankie's Girl. Sorry, I didn't know then when I started my thread, even though I searched beforehand.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

OMG at the legs bowl!!!! I neeeed one lol!



The Red Hallows said:


> A few more from Target


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I was pretty much done with new purchases for the year, but felt compelled to pick up two of the griffins when I saw them today. They're really nice quality.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! This is my first post here after lurking for a bit. Hope I get this right! 
I was at Target yesterday and they had about 1/2 their stuff out. I bought the $40 poseable skeleton for my husband since they only had one on the shelf and I had $20 in gift cards I was planning to use - couldn't resist him! I placed him in the front seat of our Jeep, buckled him in, raised his hand in a wave and got a lot of smiles on the ride home. Ha ha!

I also bought a neat set of self-adhesive paper flocked spiders - 6 decals in a pack for $4. You can fold the spider legs so it gives a more 3-D look. I'm going to use them on frames & lanterns on my mantel display. In their Dollar Section, I picked up a pack of 4 glow-in-the-dark eyeballs. They are about 1.5 inches around with a big black iris and greenish 'eyeball' behind that. I'm going to see if they can fit into some skull heads we have, but they would also be neat looking piled in a jar. 

Really enjoy this forum & have been so inspired!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

crodaba1 said:


> I actually work at Target as one the guys who sets up all these displays. All stores set Halloween this week. So check out your Target throughout the week. As for why the website doesn't have the same things, the website is run by a different warehouse and doesn't carry the same things as the stores.


I think you and maybe The Real Joker if I remember correctly work there. Can you guys tell us how many of the halloween prop items they get in? I am noticing many things are only set out as 2 of something or 4 of something. Is there more stock in the back to replenish the shelves or is that it?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think you and maybe The Real Joker if I remember correctly work there. Can you guys tell us how many of the Halloween prop items they get in? I am noticing many things are only set out as 2 of something or 4 of something. Is there more stock in the back to replenish the shelves or is that it?


Actually I did work there up until a few years ago. For 5 years actually. I was the one who always started the "Official Target Halloween" thread every year. He's right though; most Targets should already be or will be set up by this weekend. Each store receives different amount of props and as they sell, they get more in stock as replenishment is automatic. If they still have just one item in stock and none in the backroom, then they won't get anymore until the last one sells out.

It was that way when I was employed there, as I usually worked on the sales floor in seasonal, most of the time anyways.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

For the Denver area haunters: The Target by my job (Colo Blvd & Virginia - Cherry Creek/Glendale store) has 3/4 of their stuff out. I was just there and picked up the _Nevermore_ tombstone ($20) and saw they had a pair of the griffin statues on the shelf, so if you are looking for them, go there today. Staff there was unloading other boxes as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> What happened to the Target Halloween 2013 thread I started?
> 
> It's gone now
> 
> I am one sad clown...



I always look for your Target thread The Real Joker. I read what the moderator posted and personally feel the oldest thread should be the one kept and other threads tacked on to it. I do agree that too many threads on the same store are confusing however. 

Personally I prefer that unless a store is part of a chain (like HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Marshalls which share much of the same mdse so the photos can work for all), stores like Lowes, Home Depot and Menards should be kept separate (same for Dollar Tree and the other Dollar Tree-like stores). If a store isn't in your area a thread for that store is mostly useless for most people from a shopping standpoint. And when the activity on HF rachets up, there's simply not enough time to read all the threads you _do_ want to read that apply to you or your area. If you have time, it is fun to read about the stores not in your area, but for me those are optional reading when I have the extra time.

I do think that any shopping thread should have a Year in the title and should be clearly labeled with the store name. I'm thinking how over the past years the Costco skeleton thread (maybe the Walgreens skeleton thread too) has been vague and as a result many people missed out knowing that if they had a Costco in the area they could find the skeletons there, until it was too late and they were sold out. Costco still has had the best pricing on it and I think we as a forum should be making it easy for members to find the best sources for halloween decorating. 

If I was to add one more thing to the shopping thread creation "wish list", it would be that all the shopping threads were in their own forum area so as not to bury other General Discussion threads pages down. A lot of people do more DIY projects instead of buying props/decor from stores so the store threads probably are not a "must read" for them. I know once I'm satisfied with my halloween inventory of props, I'll be focused on different threads.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I always look for your Target thread The Real Joker. I read what the moderator posted and personally feel the oldest thread should be the one kept and other threads tacked on to it. I do agree that too many threads on the same store are confusing however.
> 
> Personally I prefer that unless a store is part of a chain (like HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Marshalls which share much of the same mdse so the photos can work for all), stores like Lowes, Home Depot and Menards should be kept separate (same for Dollar Tree and the other Dollar Tree-like stores). If a store isn't in your area a thread for that store is mostly useless for most people from a shopping standpoint. And when the activity on HF rachets up, there's simply not enough time to read all the threads you _do_ want to read that apply to you or your area. If you have time, it is fun to read about the stores not in your area, but for me those are optional reading when I have the extra time.
> 
> ...





Thanks for this, Spookie. 

I never heard of "Menards" myself, LOL.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

My Target had these little tabletop pop-ups, which I was pretty excited about:









I've been looking for a compact, electric pop-up for a while now, and these were fun. Not perfect - the throw distance isn't enormous, and the base is way too light for the forces involved, so it jumps around and clatters. Then again, I won't be using him as is.... As soon as I get a little time, I'll make a thread with some reverse-engineering pictures. I'm curious to see exactly how they did it.

They also had these, which were kind of odd. Half a pose-and-stay (plus a couple of elastic straps) for $35, when they sell the whole thing for $40? I also hadn't seen the demon skeleton type before.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hi! This is my first post here after lurking for a bit. Hope I get this right!
> Really enjoy this forum & have been so inspired!


WELCOME Jenn (& Matt) from PA!! We hope you continue to find friends and inspiration through this fantastic family. What a wonderful wife you are to seek out the Pose-N-Stay for your husband - let me know if you want to adopt a brother who could be the recipient of your kindness  J/K Again, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Before heading to Target this a.m. I did go on their website to see if the stores in my area were listing the wolf skull as In-Store. They were so I headed out and the store was stocked. Just a tip for anyone who might have a distance to go and is looking for an item in particular. As time goes on and the stores get hit with people shopping for halloween, the best bet is to call Target and ask them to hold the item for you. Done that in the past and my stores will hold for a day. They've been very accommodating in that way.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good werewolf mask in CDW's photos.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

went to target yesterday to check out the dog selection.. i have to say their collars this year kind of blow, big time. and im not too crazy about the outfits either... all sports related. yawn

as for their decorations... i dont know, i forgot to go to the back corner and see if they had any out, but the front of the store they had some stuff in the cheap section and then the candy section. did score some count chocula cereal. havent had that since i was a kid, so kind of anxious to see how much i like it as an adult lol.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, those were pretty well detailed, but I wasn't too excited; the mask material itself was fairly thin, and it didn't have a personality to it that grabbed me. I'm not really a mask person, though, so this is all just my quick impression. Didn't catch the price, unfortunately; I want to say it was $15, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> MOD NOTE:
> 
> Multiple thread have been started regarding this subject, and to prevent confusion, they have been merged into this one master thread. This is to make sure all of the discussions and photos concerning this venue are easy to find for everyone.
> 
> We do this for other threads as well when there are multiple ones started, otherwise it can get REALLY confusing trying to find the thread you saw someone mention that one prop you're trying to find and all you can remember is the store...


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

How about instituting a requirement that no threads be started for any particular store by someone who hasn't actually seen anything at their local store? And that they have to post pictures?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

What is the big deal about these Pose-n-Stays? I went into Rite-Aid today, and they had the skull and hand/forearm section as a "groundbreaker" for $20. Really? I don't even care for how these look compared to the ones Walgreens carried last year. 

Anyway, onto the topic, my Target finally started to set-up today. They didn't have anything out I was looking forward to except the head in a jar. That was a major disappointment. Small, fake looking, voice acted by someone who sounded like they were bored of doing so...but it's something. So far I've only bought one of those double-sided Stop signs and a double pack of tea lights out of the $1 section. We'll see what the season holds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's pictures from my shopping trip to Target the other day (Post 148 Page 15). These are from the Dollar Bin area which hasn't been photo'd much. It changes from week to week as they restock with new items so if you see something here you like go as soon as you can.

Guess the GID dog poo can go with GR skeleton dog? The GID nail might be useful in a Carnival sideshow in black light for the Blockhead guy (pounds nails in his head).










I picked up the stop sign (showing both sides of it here) and the Zombie farmer sign (showing both sides of it). I have the Spirit Zombie farmer and wife so thinking it might come in handy for a scene on the farm.










This was a pretty large and thick GID skull for a $1.










Foam pumpkins that I mentioned seeing:










And their colorized framed lenticular photos:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And a few more items from Target:

Another Dollar Bin find, invitations with envelopes. I thought these were kind of nice:










There were two of these animated flapping wing bat candy dishes. One didn't work and this one didn't flap well (probably kids pulling on the wings). But I thought he was really cute though:










These were the ladies hooded capes in netting material that reminded me of the GrandinRoad ones. Three colors shown, 30.00.










Very much liked this little cocktail witch's hat:










I went to buy one of these guys even after seeing the video of him. They are kind of noisy and I was thinking it might be nice to try to attach a head onto a wire xmas reindeer and add some fur to the body and patches to the head to blend it to the rest of the body. It's motion sensored I believe. Also has a Try Me button.










And last, saw this in the grocery section but didn't buy yet. Did not see it at my regular grocery store tonight and I looked. I thought it would be wonderful on a warm Panera Cinnamon Crunch bagel.....mmmmmmm. I've got some more food shopping to do!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I were in our area Target this morning. Have to say I wasn't really impressed with anything. Which I guess is good. I walked out without spending any money. lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mb24 said:


> I love, love, LOVE that JUMBO JOL - TOT bucket!!! My Target only has it in black and I was secretly wishing that they had it in traditional orange but just hadn't put it out yet. Thanks so much for posting this pic....I'm off to the other Target to find it!!! Before I go, I have a few pics to add ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Target doesn't have these, they have a cardboard one but not these plastic ones. Does everyone elses have these containers? I want the orange or the black with the skull design on it and so far I'm out of luck. I didn't even see an open space for my store to add things so I think I'm getting screwed. they didn't have the great griffins either...whats this world coming to????


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

creepyhomemaker said:


> You might check a different Target. I wanted the orange one last year so bad but didn't get one before they sold out. But today I scored one. It took me 4 targets to find one and they only had 2 orange and 2 black. I LOVE how big they are and how thick the plastic is. The orange one definitely reminds me of my childhood trick or treating.




I found it!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

^Pssst can I have your doggie?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

CornStalkers said:


> ^Pssst can I have your doggie?



....I would be devastated...lol


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

What's a griffin?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dbruner said:


> What's a griffin?



Mythological bird-like creature with parts of a bird and parts of a lion. Sort of like a gargoyle creature who's made up of various parts. Great statutes to have for castle settings and such. Been around as statutes and in literary writings for centuries in many cultures. You'll see it spelled griffin, griffon, or gryphon.

Paint it Black posted a photo of the Target griffins here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129178-target-anyone-2013-a-14.html#post1522579 I was able to find a pair in my store and they are very nice and fairly heavy for their size. Much better than resin statues and tombstones from Target in very recent years IMO.

Harry Potter was in the House of Gryffindor. So if someone is doing a Harry Potter theme the Target statutes would be a wonderful prop to add to your setting. This year I'm doing a haunted hotel outside and have these columns at our courtyard they will set on along with other gargoyles around the yard and use them more for architectural items of interest. As a kid I remember griffins and gargoyles being featured prominently in scary movie settings, many times as a focal shot with lightning and thunder in the background and god forbid any part of them started to move...you knew the people in the movie were in trouble. LOL.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

dbruner said:


> What's a griffin?











Here is a griffin!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I felt stupid asking but its the only way to find out.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what's going on with the head moving bust? It currently says that it is neither available in stores or online. It previously said it was available online, so did it sell out, or is there some kind of error? It's just that it was one of the few things I really wanted to see of theirs, and now it appears that I won't.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to target today and they had about 70% up...nothing promising.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Animatronic items*

Sorry, no photos--my pay per use phone has a crappy camera. Don't recall the official names of the items below.

Two things I saw at Target I liked were:

* Owl with sound and head that moves from left to right. A potential buy. Not as great as it could be (like the animatronic ravens from Big Lots) but new and neat. I'd like to see a 2.0 version...

* Animated mummy hand - a hand wrapped in gauze with fingers that move by themselves. This might make a really cool shadow projection using either one or two of the hands.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

GofS: Thanks for the heads-up on that glow-in-the-dark skull. I usually just glance at the dollar section but last night I dug through it pretty good. I was just about to give up when I found a stack. I bought 15 of them.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Checking Target ad for Riverside, CA their life size skeleton is $79 ... unbelievable that the prices differ so drastically from store to store. Needless to say I will keep looking for a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

YOU GUYS!! GO TO TARGET AND BUY THESE GOTHIC LANTERNS, PICTURED BELOW: 










These lanterns rule the universe! I thought three would do me, but I think I need four. THEY. ARE. GORGEOUS. And they take AA batteries just so you know, in case you are out at home.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> GofS: Thanks for the heads-up on that glow-in-the-dark skull. I usually just glance at the dollar section but last night I dug through it pretty good. I was just about to give up when I found a stack. I bought 15 of them.



Cool. Glad to help. I was shocked at how large they were. BTW someone did a tutorial maybe, last year or this spring, on shade painting GID prop items to add more depth to them. I remember we were talking about the GrandinRoad GID skeleton and this member, name escaping me, posted photos of what they had done. Really, really cool effects. Worth trying to find the thread if you have the time. Those skull faces would look like dynamite enhanced that way.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> YOU GUYS!! GO TO TARGET AND BUY THESE GOTHIC LANTERNS, PICTURED BELOW:
> 
> These lanterns rule the universe! I thought three would do me, but I think I need four. THEY. ARE. GORGEOUS. And they take AA batteries just so you know, in case you are out at home.


No one had to twist my arm... I was planning on buying one from the first time that I noticed them online; today, I purchased the small version, which is a very nice size for $12, along with the 3-skeleton-arms candleholder. I don't know if He-Man and his 'Masters of the Universe' would agree that the lanterns rule the universe, though 


Has anyone noticed if their nearby Target stores have the large glass skull decanters/mixers (down one of the candy aisles, near the goofy-looking Frankenstein heads)? I spotted three at one store, but I did not have enough money at the time for both that and the griffin, and I have not seen any since; I have noticed the $7.99 price stickers with their description at several stores, but not them, so I am curious as to whether they are actually selling that quickly or if most simply do not even have them yet. Thanks.

They look pretty much like this, except the two types that I saw were either yellow (cannot recall if it was mango or peach) or dark red (strawberry):


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Has anyone noticed if their nearby Target stores have the large glass skull decanters/mixers (down one of the candy aisles, near the goofy-looking Frankenstein heads)? I spotted three at one store, but I did not have enough money at the time for both that and the griffin, and I have not seen any since; I have noticed the $7.99 price stickers with their description at several stores, but not them, so I am curious as to whether they are actually selling that quickly or if most simply do not even have them yet. Thanks.


I picked one up back when one of the Targets near me first started stocking them, which was in maybe the second wave of stuff they put out after the first batch of candy. They were all gone about a week and a half later. I think they're just popular.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool. Glad to help. I was shocked at how large they were. BTW someone did a tutorial maybe, last year or this spring, on shade painting GID prop items to add more depth to them. I remember we were talking about the GrandinRoad GID skeleton and this member, name escaping me, posted photos of what they had done. Really, really cool effects. Worth trying to find the thread if you have the time. Those skull faces would look like dynamite enhanced that way.


I thought of that thread as soon as you posted the photo of the skull. I want to give that a try this year for my blacklight section.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CDW said:


> I picked one up back when one of the Targets near me first started stocking them, which was in maybe the second wave of stuff they put out after the first batch of candy. They were all gone about a week and a half later. I think they're just popular.


So, yours was the one that I saw originally... You are probably correct, CDW, and I just hope that they will get more in if that is the case. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't see the lanterns yesterday, but they are cool. However, I did pick up the "werewolf" skull, just because it made me laugh.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

That's the one store we don't have here. Closest one is an hour away, but might be worth it.

All we have is Meijer and Walmart...and both of them are....


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all. Mostly lurker here. If you use Target's Cartwheel app (http://cartwheel.target.com/), they have a deal for 20% off "Fall & Halloween Decor". Also 10% off the window clings, 15% off novelty lighting, 20% off adult costume accessories, 20% off halloween make-up, 10% off partyware, 10% off TOT pails, 10% off Pet Costumes.

I think each one can be used for 4 items. Expires 10/5.

I'm not sure what "counts" as decor, but hoping to grab the owl and maybe the wolf skull to use stationary.

Happy shopping and haunting!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, and a cartwheel deal for 10% off at One Spot (dollar section), too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got the pumpkin pail


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was able to stop in Target today. Finally!! One of the chain stores who has not given up on Halloween. (Walmart and Kmart have next to nothing this year!!) Although it is definitely MUCH less than previous years. I wonder what is up?!

Anyway, I picked up two of the griffons, the moving mummy hand, a big pumpkin, some bat wall decals... and (I have to double check the bags). I had that awesome skeleton leg bowl in my hand, but I am not sure I have any more room left in my house. LOL

Thank you to those of you who shared photos. I really appreciate the heads up on items.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> No one had to twist my arm... I was planning on buying one from the first time that I noticed them online; today, I purchased the small version, which is a very nice size for $12, along with the 3-skeleton-arms candleholder. I don't know if He-Man and his 'Masters of the Universe' would agree that the lanterns rule the universe, though
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed if their nearby Target stores have the large glass skull decanters/mixers (down one of the candy aisles, near the goofy-looking Frankenstein heads)? I spotted three at one store, but I did not have enough money at the time for both that and the griffin, and I have not seen any since; I have noticed the $7.99 price stickers with their description at several stores, but not them, so I am curious as to whether they are actually selling that quickly or if most simply do not even have them yet. Thanks.
> ...



Do they look like the ones pictured below? I was in my local Canadian Target Store today, and noticed them, I would be happy to try to ship you one. That said shipping is quite expensive these days, so it may not be worth it. Hopefully your local store will restock them


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> Do they look like the ones pictured below? I was in my local Canadian Target Store today, and noticed them, I would be happy to try to ship you one. That said shipping is quite expensive these days, so it may not be worth it. Hopefully your local store will restock them


Yep, that is them. I really appreciate the offer, Spinechiller, but I am going to wait it out and see what happens, even if that means waiting until next year. Again, though, thank you.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

sookie said:


> Got my Halloween tissues and napkins from Bounty, I just need to find the paper towels


Did anyone see the Bounty paper towels this year? I got the napkins and Kleenex Hallowen tissues but paper towels were nowhere to be found. I hope they are still producing those this year. 

My Target was setting up last week and when I went back today I guess they were finished. I didn't see anything great this year  Some of the pix posted look awesome but my store didn't have many of those items. What gives Target 

And NO classic box Monster cereals !!! They didn't have any Monster Cereals ... at all ... very disappointed. I guess I will have to buy it at Shoprite with the current designs before they are all gone. All in all very lack luster so far and I have a feeling they are done at my store


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone post these yet, but I found these awesome glass poison bottle soap dispensers. They were $9.99 each, but with the Cartwheel app deal you get 20% off, bringing them to $7.99.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Witchie_Woman said:


> I haven't seen anyone post these yet, but I found these awesome glass poison bottle soap dispensers. They were $9.99 each, but with the Cartwheel app deal you get 20% off, bringing them to $7.99.
> 
> View attachment 173835


Hey, those are groovy! But I didn't see them at my Target, should they be with their regular Halloween display?


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

FatRanza said:


> Hey, those are groovy! But I didn't see them at my Target, should they be with their regular Halloween display?


They were actually on an endcap in the section by the other bath items. They also had several different bathmats and hand towels.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

UGH i still haven't seen my targets stuff


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Witchie_Woman said:


> I haven't seen anyone post these yet, but I found these awesome glass poison bottle soap dispensers.


I noticed those the other day and also thought that they were really cool. One major drawback to not owning a cell phone is the lack of having a camera at the ready.



tortured_serenity said:


> UGH i still haven't seen my targets stuff


This year is _easily_ their worst for putting the Halloween section off until the last minute... What I do not understand is how so many of their best items can be simply in-store and not also available online, as many people do not even leave the house to do their shopping anymore.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Found a life size pose n stay skelly for $40. Dont get paid til the 4th.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Target is pissing me off. It looks so spartan and bare even now with just over a month left before Halloween night and even less time left until most people have their Halloween parties. What is the biggest bummer for me is the lack serving pieces and party supplies. I can usually count on Target to have not "cutesy" paper plates and cups and this year there is really nothing. I also usually do a prize basket with a coffee theme and have been able to score some pretty amazing ceramic mugs but no such luck. My liquor themed prize basket deserves better than ugly PLASTIC shot glasses as well. What a bummer.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> What I do not understand is how so many of their best items can be simply in-store and not also available online, as many people do not even leave the house to do their shopping anymore.


Maybe that is the new trick for stores. You most likey will spend more if you are in the store.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

LaBruja said:


> Maybe that is the new trick for stores. You most likey will spend more if you are in the store.


Often, getting people off their keisters and _to_ the store is the problem, though...


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow... so last night we went to check if the Halloween section had finally filled out yet. I look down the hall... looks promising... wait... wth is that? 
CHRISTMAS ITEMS????

What has typically been a glorious Halloween display looks like an empty Walmart shelf of left overs with Christmas looming in the background. I am one sad panda.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree. Target was seriously lacking compared with other years. However, they were the only chain store that put ANY effort into Halloween this year. I am worried...


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I went by two Targets near me. ITS AWFUL!!!!! Its the worst I have seen in years. The setup, the décor and the selection is just terrible. Its like it was done haphazardly. 

There isn't one thing I wanted to buy. Halloween at Target has not been the same in about 8 years! I remember because they started to get lots of cool and different items in at the time. The last six years have been a repeat of similar items. Its like they have a new product person in charge or something.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's the animated mummy hand. I am finding it amusing for $15. It sits in the dark hallway, and as someone walks by it lights up (way too bright) LED lights and wiggles the fingers. A nice creepy touch. 
I love them, but not quite sure what to do with the Griffons. LOL For now, they are put up on the top of an armoire. My husband came home from a business trip and really likes them. (That's always a good thing.)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I love them, but not quite sure what to do with the Griffins. LOL For now, they are put up on the top of an armoire. My husband came home from a business trip and really likes them. (That's always a good thing.)


Personally, I would leave them there; the one shown looks very content. Also, do you _really_ want to ruffle their feathers?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

My Target had some cool things. Actually I think they were better than last year.

Walgreens however was awful this year compared to last, they still don't have their items out. Just a few things and pictures hanging on the shelves to show where they go. At this rate the holiday will be over.

To be honest I am in decorating mode now so my shopping for decorations is pretty much done. Oh well their loss.

But I spent $60 in Target on things this year so I am doing pretty good.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

IMO, this year's Target Halloween items are better than last year. The only thing I've seen that I may get is the Window Creeper.
http://www.target.com/p/window-creeper-white/-/A-14555451#prodSlot=medium_3_52

I'm planning to put my stuff next weekend. I'm still in the same apartment. I got limited space and I'm trying to come up with ideas.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I just got the Window Creeper last night. He is bigger than I thought, and looks awesome in a window. He is currently haunting the back window of the car.


----------

